# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  İSTANBUL'un ilk ismi ilk ön türk devleti urtum atının başkenti olan oy-oğdur

## anau

*İSTANBUL*Kasım 5, 2011

her ne kadar batı literatüründe ismi sürekli konstantinapolis olarak geçse ve tarihçilere göre isminin kaynağının eski yunanlılar(asitane) olduğu söylense de, istanbulun ilk adı marmara bölgesinde kurulan ilk ön türk devleti urtum atının başkenti olan oy-oğdur
yunanlılara göre ise bu kentin grekçe adı şehre anlamına gelen eis-tin-polinve ilk olarak eistinpoli olarak anılmış.
oysa istanbulun fethinden önce misal 2. murat zamanında kentin adı konstantinapolis değil istanbul olarak anılır.
ibn-i batuta bu kenti iztanbul, ermeni coğrafyacı vartan ise esdambol olarak anar
15. yüzyıl batılı seyyahların kaynaklarında ise istamboli ve stambol olarak görmekteyiz.

oysa,
istanbul ismi etimolojik olarak iki parçadan mürekkeptir. istan ve bul
alıntı
iSTAN, ön-türkçede tanrı katına asılı olan , yani cennette asılı olmayı ifade eden asqan kökenden gelirastan, aspan , günümüzde asüman olmuştur.
Hititlerde iSTANU adını taşıyan bir gök tanrısı vardır. Bu, HATTilerdeki ESTANUnun mirasıdır.
Orta Asyada Tufan kentinin yakınıda ASTANA( Osmanlıca ASiTANE) kenti vardır
Kazakistan, adı BEŞBALIK olan başketinin adını ASTANAya çevirmiş ve burayı başkent yapmıştır.
alıntı

bul parçasının kökenine inecek olursak;
alıntı
Ön-Türklerin ilk büyük konfederasyonu bir-oy bilin başkentinin adı at-oqi boliqtır. Bolıq, site demektir. Kazakistanda bizim Beş Balık dediğimiz kentin adı Biş-boliqtur. Anadoluda, bu ad BOLU olmuştur. Aral gölü yakınıda bir kentin adı Can-BOLdur.
astan ve boliq kelimelerini içeren üç kent .
·K(ESTAN)- POLTrakya
·K(ASTAN)- BOLUKastamonu
ve nihayetinde ise;
· ASTAN -boliqiSTANBUL
alıntı
görüldüğü üzre, Astana, zamanla, istan ya da sitan haline dönüşmüş, Acemce olduğu sanılmıştır, aslında istan kökeni son ek halinde ülke adlarının sonuna gelir.
ArabiSTAN, YunaniSTAN, ErmeniSTAN, TürkiSTAN, BulgariSTAN.vb
sözün özü bildiğin konstantinapoli yahut ilk ismi olarak iddia edilen asitane kelimesi köken olarak öz be öz türkçedir.

----------

